

Women 2.0 x Startup Quote: Arianna Huffington, co-founder, The Huffington Post - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/6802999673

======
raychancc
We need to accept that we won’t always make the right decisions, that we’ll
screw up royally sometimes - understanding that failure is not the opposite of
success, it’s part of success.

\- Arianna Huffington (@ariannahuff)

<http://startupquote.com/post/6802999673>

